# BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 مارس 2009)

Suitable for:

Candidates with or without experience in the painting industry. Most candidates will go on to sit the BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspector Grade 3 examination, although those with paint inspection/testing experience may sit Painting Inspector Grade 2.

*Course *******:*

Corrosion theory; surface preparation; paint formulation; paint systems; curing and drying; paint manufacture; application methods; paint/paint film testing; paint identification; inspection methods; specification requirements; health and safety; working practices.
Objectives:​
to recognise and identify the benefits/disadvantages of paint systems​
to understand methods of application and testing​
to understand paint system inspections​
to interpret requirements of standards​
to pass BGAS-CSWIP examination​

​


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## correng (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

و نرجو منك اذا امكنك
bgas cathodic protection


----------



## عين الذيبه (8 مارس 2009)

والله اني عاجز عن الشكر

والى الامام يا مبدع


----------



## gearbox (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
و يا ريت cswip plant inspection


----------



## سلوى صلاح (19 مارس 2009)

الأخ / سيد

تحية على هذة الإضافة القيمة نتوقع منك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## ziho777 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
وياريت لو عندك level 1 تبعته


----------



## Eng yomna (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا كان ليه سؤال لو حد يقدر يفيدنى فيه 
انا ليه قريب اخد الكورس ده 
وبيشتغل فعلا بس مش بالشهاده دى 
وكنت عايزه اعرف لو هو حابب يشتغل ف مصر يقدر يبعت السى فى بتاعه فين بالظبط 
ويا ترى ف شغل ف مصر للمجال ده ولا صعب

شكرا


----------



## gearbox (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الجمسى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tifaonline (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## moneebhamid (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## flytech (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ سيد صلاح الصاوى .... اشخبارك ؟؟ ان شاء الله طيب ما يحتاج
اول شي ابشكرك من خالص قلبي ع الكتب وربي كنت ادور عليهم من اول و خاصه الكتاب الاول 
ثاني شي ابسألك عن شي وهو انه انا بالهند و حصلت هالكرس لا
BGAS - PAINT INSPECTOR (GR.3/2)
ب 992 جنيه استرليني و مدته حدود اسبوع 
بس الي ما فهمته انه ... اش يعطونك بعد ما تخلص ...؟؟؟ شهاده ولا رخصه ؟؟ اش بضبط؟؟؟
وبعدين هل بتحصل وظيفه ولا كذا نلعب بالفلوس ؟؟؟ وين بتتوظف ؟؟ اش بتكون وظيفتك؟؟
وهل البكالريوس ضروريه في التوظيف اقصد اذا واحد ما معاه شهاده بكالريوس ... يعني معاه ثانويه و كرسات انجلش مكثفه 
لانه انا ما عندي اي خلفيه ع هالكرس ابدا ابدا.. فكلما ابغى اقدم ادرس اتردد .. اقول في نفسي اش الضمانه ع الوظائف ... ان شاء الله تكون وصلتك معلومتي ... و منتظر ردك 


و اشكرك مره ثاني ع الكتب و جزاك الله خير


----------



## omsmk (18 مارس 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا
وياريت لو عندك BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection - Grade 1_
_ تبعته_​
*

تبعته​*​


----------



## محمود عبد الكريم (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اله خيرا واعانك على فعل الخير 
برجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على شكل الامتحان


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## virtualknight (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل واتمنى تنزيل الليفيل واحد ....جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## waled.suliman (25 سبتمبر 2011)

TWI - BGAS - Coating Inspection 
in Birout 
on 
17/11/2011


----------



## المعتصم (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (14 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا عزيزي على الماده العلميه القيمه وشكرآ جزيلاً لك على المساعده الملموسه


----------



## Sbaei (28 أكتوبر 2014)

حقيقي كلمة شكر قليلة في حقك 

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 يناير 2015)

*B gas painting-multiple-choice-1*





http://www.slideshare.net/abdul_bis...445e-ab91-5ab71a2065be&v=qf1&b=&from_search=9


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 يناير 2015)

*B gas painting-multiple-choice-2*




http://www.slideshare.net/abdul_bismilla/b-gas-paintingmultiplechoice2?related=1


----------



## Mohammad Daify` (30 مارس 2015)

Bgas Grade 1 course 
ملحوظة الكورس لم يتغير كثيرا خلال ال10 سنين الماضية
http://www.4shared.com/office/r8olVtg6ce/bgas_level_1.html


----------



## AUMIN SALEM (30 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

